# Echolot vom Ufer



## dimak (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Echolot den ich vom Ufer        ( Fluss/Kanal) aus nutzen kann. Der sollte mir eigentlich nur die Bodenstruktur anzeigen, also Tiefe, Barschberge, Löcher etc.
Der Markt bietet einige Produkte. Ich bin z.b. auf den WTF Condor F- 238 gestoßen, reicht der für meine Zwecke?

Für andere Anregungen. wäre ich sehr Dankbar!


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot vom Ufer*



dimak schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Echolot den ich vom Ufer        ( Fluss/Kanal) aus nutzen kann. Der sollte mir eigentlich nur die Bodenstruktur anzeigen, also Tiefe, Barschberge, Löcher etc.



Moin... Was anderes können die auch nicht!!! Ich habe mir von Humminbird den Smartcast 15 (mit Funksendeeinheit RF45) für diesen Zweck. Eigentlich funktioniert das Teil DAFÜR sehr gut. Hat eine gute Auflösung der Bodenstruktur und eine ungefähre Reichweite von 30 m. Hängt immer von Standort des Empfängers ab (steile Böschung - steiler Winkel -> weniger Reichweite).
Einziger Schwachpunkt bislang: die RF45 (Sendeeinheit). Durch die Kontakte drang Wasser in das Ei und hat somit alles zunichte gemacht. Erst der dritte scheint dicht zu sein. Scheint, weil ich ihn erst nur im Waschbecken ausprobiert hatte und noch nicht am Wasser im Einsatz war.

Welche Sendeeinheit gehört denn zum WFT (WTF ist aber auch geil  :q:q:q ) Condor 238?? Ich sehe bislang nur die Bildschirmeinheit... Da fehlt noch was bzw. ich bezweifel, dass das Ding für den Ufereinsatz geeignet ist...


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot vom Ufer*

@ Wolfgang:
Mit dem Smartcast ist dieses Ding verbunden:
http://www.angeln-shop.de/mediaroot/products/productimages/597157d.jpg
Du klinkst die "Badeente" in einen Wirbel und feuerst sie in die Fluten. Per FUnk (433 MHz) wird das Signal an den Empfänger am Land gesendet. Der Smartcast 15e ist ein "vollwertiiges" ECholot mit zusätzlichem Funkmodul für den RF45e. Alternativ dazu gibt es noch ein Modell für das Handgelenk (35e) und eines für die Rute (25e).


----------



## Hecht69 (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot vom Ufer*

Hallo hatte mal so ein Teil am Futterboot nach 30 Metern ca kein empfang mehr ewt hatt die Funkfernbedienung gestört,es ist 35 Mhz gewesen,immer wenn ich gas gegeben habe war das Signal weg mfg


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot vom Ufer*



Hecht69 schrieb:


> Hallo hatte mal so ein Teil am Futterboot nach 30 Metern ca kein empfang mehr ewt hatt die Funkfernbedienung gestört,es ist 35 Mhz gewesen,immer wenn ich gas gegeben habe war das Signal weg mfg



R.T.F.M.  Die Dinger haben nur eine ungefähre Reichweite von 30 m. Mit Modifikation an der Empfängerantenne soll mehr drin sein - aber da traue ich mich noch nicht so wirklich ran!


----------



## FranzJosef (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot vom Ufer*

SO wenig Reichweite haben die Dinger? Na, da lohnt die Anschaffung kann ich mir dann ja sparen... #t


----------



## brandungsteufel (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot vom Ufer*

Ich warte ja immer noch auf das Teil http://havelritter.de/deeper-smart-...roid-ios-iphone-community-projekt/2012/06/15/

Bin mal gespannt falls mal lieferbar ist wie da die ersten Praxistest aussehen. Wenn nur annähernd so gut ist wie angepriesen dann kaufe ich es mir.

Grüße


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot vom Ufer*

Wenn es das denn dann mal geben wird...  Ich ändere das Zitat mal um:
"Der Unterschied ist, meine Herren, das eine gibt es schon.."


----------



## dimak (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot vom Ufer*

danke Leute,

Erkennt man mit dem smartcast von hummird rf, 30 Löcher von einem Durchmesser von 1m²? also kleinere Vertiefungen?

gruß


----------



## Franky (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot vom Ufer*

Moin... Ich fürchte nicht! Das RF35 (Armband) wie auch das RF25 (Rutenmontage) haben ein 35 mm Display (schwarz-weiss) mit 48 x 32 Pixel. Einzig die Tiefe wirst Du einigermaßen ablesen können. Für die Grundstruktur definitiv zu "grob".
Da wirst Du, wenn Du wirklich kleinere Löcher/Senken/Kanten finden möchtest, das RF15 mal anschauen müssen. Mit knapp 10 cm Bildschirm und 160 x 132 Pixel 4-graustufen Display kann man darauf schon einiges sehen und sogar auf die Bodenbeschaffenheit rückschließen.


----------



## dimak (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Echolot vom Ufer*

Danke


----------



## Bxrsch-Frxxk-Sxxr (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Echolot vom Ufer*

http://buydeeper.com/deeper


----------



## brandungsteufel (26. November 2013)

*AW: Echolot vom Ufer*

Nach gut einem Jahr ist das Ding jetzt endlich auf den Markt gekommen. Konnte aber auf die schnelle noch keine Test finden. Vielleicht hat ja einer hier aus dem Forum das Ding schon gesehen/getestet. Ob es nur zum Strukturen erkennen taugt oder der Fishfinder auch was ist bleibt abzuwarten. 

Habe dieses Video gefunden. 

Das Ding sollte ja um einiges besser sein als der Smartcast, der schon viele Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.

Viele Grüße
Brandungsteufel


----------



## labralehn (26. November 2013)

*AW: Echolot vom Ufer*

Ich hätte es an den Arm befestigt, an dem ich mit der Hand die Rute halte. Ist beim Kurbeln angenehmer abzulesen. So wie im Video das Empfangsteil befestigt wurde, könnte es sogar sein, daß die Anzeige der Bodenstruktur bzw. der Tiefe leicht ungenauer wird, da sich bei dem Empfänger immer wieder die Entfernung zum Sender leicht ändern, durch das Einkurbeln.


----------

